# 3235C J.D. GANG MOWER



## L C R (Apr 21, 2020)

ISSUE WITH REELS STOPING WHILE MOWING LIFT THEN LOWER THEY START UP THEN STOP RANDOMLY THANKS FOR ANY HELP I KNOW INTERMITANT PROLEMS ARE THE WORST


----------

